# All my old friends hate me now or what?



## Keyblade

F


----------



## awkwardsilent

People are generally distant if its been a while. It takes time to rebuild relationships it doesn't mean they hate you or are embarassed by you. But if you cut them off completely it may be a case of them having been hurt by your dissapearance and so its going to take a while (if ever) for them to trust you not to just flake and hurt them again.


----------



## dark

Ha, this reminds me of something I recently did. I did the same and added old friends and they were exactly the same as you described. I had a laugh about it because I realized I put so much meaning on them in my life while to them I was miniscule. Funny how little things remind us to buck up.

The fact is that they've moved on and have different things going on in their lives. We need to learn to let go of the past and find new friends who better suit us. When you left off they already were not good to you, so there's no expecting that they should be any better/different now. Don't feel sad about it, they have their own issues to deal with. What you need to focus on is finding friends who get along with you and appreciate you, likewise you appreciating them. Do not dwell in the past.


----------



## ineverwipe

Thextera said:


> Ok so, recently i've been trying to get in touch with my old friends again.
> 
> I added most of em on facebook (haven't talked to them in literally 7-8 years)
> and they all seem so cold in responses. They will only say something if i ask a question and they just ask the same question back... That's it.
> 
> I lost contact with them probably because of Wolrd of warcraft, i talked to them less and less and just completely stopped talking to them a year later. Not that they put any effort in talking to me at this point though. I think they just found it boring or what?
> 
> Now , i try to fix things, and they seem so coldhearted.. I tried to set up a meet with 1 of my old friends. At first, he was ok with it, but when i moved on and asked for a specific date to meet, he just doesn't reply anymore hence reading the message, etc... They just try to avoid keeping contact now..
> 
> Do they just ignore me because i emberras them because of my past or do they just hate me or what? ....
> 
> (It sucks, they all grew up to be party animals, beer drinkers, etc... though, and i don't like either.)
> 
> also, i have bad social skills, but not having seen eachother for 7 years... i guess it won't be as hard to talk about anything that happend to them, so i kinda feel sorta comfortable for once meeting up / socializing IRL.


Man I relate to this. I did the same to my old group of friends. When you were playing world of warcraft did you neglect them? Because that's what I did. I got really deep into that game when I first started playing. I'd get voicemails saying "I know what you're doing (playing wow) and you should come hang out". Which I didn't do lol.

But they could have given up on connecting with you if you blew them off too much. And since it's been a great amount of time they have moved on and built new relationships.

I know if I gave up on someone I'd be hesitant to reconnect with them. Or just have no interest in seeing them at all. That's just me though. Some people just want to leave the past behind, including past friendships.

There's really nothing you can do about it. If they're not responding and being cold it's best just to leave them be and move on.

I'm sorry though. I understand how it feels to reach out to old friends and get the cold shoulder.


----------



## ineverwipe

Thextera said:


> well... There were some moments where i said "i couldn't go" because i wanted to play the game. like 3-4 times. That "cleaned" off most old friends. The last part would actually show at my house randomly, go into my room, and i would be 'raiding in WoW" and not go with them and they would leave.
> 
> Sad....
> 
> I guess it's my own fault, but then again...


Yea I did the same thing. Sorry about that man. But in our defense, once you get into a raid group you feel too obligated to back out. Plus the work you put into getting in the group and the temptation to get more gear.

Lol all this talk might just get me back into mmos again


----------

